# Codesys 2.3 : Bit TO word



## Kieler (26 Februar 2012)

Hi,

kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen. Ich möchte Störmeldungen an eine Panel in einem Word übergeben. Ich habe leider noch keinen Plan, wie ich meine Bits in Word bekomme. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## MasterOhh (26 Februar 2012)

Word.0 := Bit0;
Word.1 := Bit1;
.....
Word.15 := Bit15;


so etwa ?


----------



## Kieler (26 Februar 2012)

Kann das so einfach sein?
Beim Übersetzen hat Codesys schon einmal nicht gemeckert. Danke erst einmal. Du hast meinen Sonntag gerettet.


----------



## bastian c (26 Februar 2012)

es gibt in der oscat lib noch ein paar word to bit funktionen und auch umgekehrt

gruß


----------

